# Any one get Disney Tickets from RCI Points?



## JudyS (Dec 7, 2006)

I have a ton of unused RCI Points, and I'm thinking of using them to buy Disney tickets.  However, I have some questions, which the good folks at RCI weren't able to answer.  (And the fact that both people I spoke too weren't all that fluent in English didn't help.)

So, has anyone used RCI for Disney tickets?  I'm wondering if these are the same as the regular Disney tickets that Disney sells.  The person I just spoke to said that my tickets would have dates printed on them and would say that there were good for January 15 - January 22nd 2007, but would in fact be good any time.  This is quite contradictory, plus I've never heard of Disney tickets for specific dates (other than special event tickets and annual passes.) 

Secondly, how do they ship these tickets?  It sounds like they are just sent US mail.  I'm thinking of asking for four 7-day tickets, which would cost over 172,000 RCI points and be worth over $1600, so I'm a bit concerned about what happens if they get lost in the mail.  (RCI's helpful response:  The tickets won't get lost in the mail.) 

Thirdly, anyone know how long these tickets take to arrive?  I'm going to Disneyworld soon, and it would be nice to have the tickets by then.  But, if they generally take a while to arrive, I might want to wait and order them after the Christmas rush, when mail service is less likely to have problems.

Thanks in advance for any information!


----------



## myip (Dec 7, 2006)

JudyS said:
			
		

> I have a ton of unused RCI Points, and I'm thinking of using them to buy Disney tickets.  However, I have some questions, which the good folks at RCI weren't able to answer.  (And the fact that both people I spoke too weren't all that fluent in English didn't help.)
> 
> So, has anyone used RCI for Disney tickets?  I'm wondering if these are the same as the regular Disney tickets that Disney sells.  The person I just spoke to said that my tickets would have dates printed on them and would say that there were good for January 15 - January 22nd 2007, but would in fact be good any time.  This is quite contradictory, plus I've never heard of Disney tickets for specific dates (other than special event tickets and annual passes.)
> 
> ...



There is no expiration on the tickets.   As far as I can tell, it looks the same as the ticket sold in Disney.   If I remember, it takes 1 week for the tickets to arrive by fed-ex.


----------



## nightnurse613 (Dec 7, 2006)

I just want to add: Disney WORLD tickets only. They do not convert to DisneyLAND. Although I have no idea why.


----------



## Luanne (Dec 7, 2006)

nightnurse613 said:
			
		

> I just want to add: Disney WORLD tickets only. They do not convert to DisneyLAND. Although I have no idea why.



I would check on this.  I sent a question to Disney asking if Disneyworld tickets could be used at Disneyland (the question was in regards to unused hopper passes) and I was told they could be.  I'll try to find the response I got and include it here.

Edited to add the information I got from Disney.

Here is the official word from Disney:

WALT DISNEY WORLD® Resort single and multi-day tickets with remaining
uses should be accepted at the DISNEYLAND® Resort. Please note that
complimentary tickets or Annual Passes to the WALT DISNEY WORLD® Resort
are not valid for admission. Regrettably, we are unable to guarantee the
validity of tickets in advance by e-mail or telephone, as our Cast
Members must physically see the tickets in question. Please present the
tickets to a Cast Member at any Main Entrance turnstile for
verification.


----------



## sfwilshire (Dec 8, 2006)

I believe DisneyLand tickets are less expensive, so it's a good deal for Disney if you buy the more expensive ones for Disney World, then use them there.

Sheila


----------



## JudyS (Dec 8, 2006)

myip said:
			
		

> There is no expiration on the tickets.   As far as I can tell, it looks the same as the ticket sold in Disney.   If I remember, it takes 1 week for the tickets to arrive by fed-ex.


Thanks very much!  Do you remember whether you had to sign for the tickets?

Anyone else have experience getting these tickets?


----------



## JamminJoe (Dec 8, 2006)

Judy, I just used my points (44,000) I think for a 7-day Hopper pass with no expiration, it also cost me $69.00. I bought the 7-day because I am going in February and again 12/29/07. Hope this is helpful.

Joe


----------



## JudyS (Dec 8, 2006)

JamminJoe said:
			
		

> Judy, I just used my points (44,000) I think for a 7-day Hopper pass with no expiration, it also cost me $69.00. I bought the 7-day because I am going in February and again 12/29/07. Hope this is helpful.
> 
> Joe


Thanks, Joe!  Did you just order in the past few days?  (I take it the ticket hasn't arrived yet.)


----------



## myip (Dec 8, 2006)

JudyS said:
			
		

> Thanks very much!  Do you remember whether you had to sign for the tickets?
> 
> Anyone else have experience getting these tickets?



I was home when fed-ex delivered the tickets.  I signed for the package.


----------



## JamminJoe (Dec 8, 2006)

Judy, I just ordered today, they said 7-10 days, I am not going until February so no big deal. I have not seen them deduct my points yet, not sure why, other transactions they deducted instantly.


----------



## JamminJoe (Dec 18, 2006)

*Final Tally*

44,400 RCI Points for the 7-day Hopper, no expiration and a $69.00 Converion Fee, ordered on a Friday received via Fed-Ex on the following Wednesday.


----------



## ira g (Dec 18, 2006)

JamminJoe said:
			
		

> 44,400 RCI Points for the 7-day Hopper, no expiration and a $69.00 Converion Fee, ordered on a Friday received via Fed-Ex on the following Wednesday.


What would be the cost of the 7 day hopper if you paid cash and bought directly from Disney?


----------



## Luanne (Dec 18, 2006)

ira g said:
			
		

> What would be the cost of the 7 day hopper if you paid cash and bought directly from Disney?



According to the Disney website, a 7-day hopper pass for WDW is $210.00.  If you purchase in advance (which would require ordering and using a credit card) it would save $7.00.


----------



## ira g (Dec 18, 2006)

Luanne said:
			
		

> According to the Disney website, a 7-day hopper pass for WDW is $210.00.  If you purchase in advance (which would require ordering and using a credit card) it would save $7.00.


Is this with no expiration date? I think this is for 7 consecutive days?


----------



## Luanne (Dec 18, 2006)

ira g said:
			
		

> Is this with no expiration date? I think this is for 7 consecutive days?



I don't know.  Check out the Disney website.


----------



## JudyS (Jan 5, 2007)

Luanne said:


> According to the Disney website, a 7-day hopper pass for WDW is $210.00.  If you purchase in advance (which would require ordering and using a credit card) it would save $7.00.


That's the price for a non-hopper (one park a day) ticket that expires 14 days after first use, and doesn't include the water parks.  A hopper ticket that doesn't expire and includes the water parks would be over $400 at the gate. 



My Disney tickets arrived just a few days after I ordered them.  They weren't sent via US mail; I think it was UPS second day, although I don't remember for certain.  At Disney World, I was able to upgrade them from 7 day tickets to 10 day tickets by paying an extra charge. (I think it was around $80 --which was just about the difference in price between 7 day and 10 day tickets purchased directly from Disney.)   I also asked about trading the unused tickets in towards the price of a Premium Annual Pass, and was told that would also be fine.  

Overall, I was very happy with buying Disney tickets for RCI Points.   The 7 day Premium No-expiration tickets I received would cost at least $382 purchased from a reputable ticket broker online.  This is also about the value I would have received if I had traded the tickets in on a Premium Annual Pass.  

Thanks very much to everyone who posted here!


----------



## FlyKaesan (Jan 8, 2007)

*ordering tickets*

Hi,

I went to RCI points web site and didn't see the section where you can order Disney tickets on line.  I want to get more detail on the tickets like is it Hopper with no Expiration?  can we upgrade to 10 days?  is this all possible using on line or do I need to call?
If someone can tell me where I can go to get more info, I would appreciate it.

thank you!


----------



## Pit (Apr 1, 2007)

bump... follow-up question.

Does anybody know if the Disney tix you get from RCI Points are valid at the water parks, or just the main parks?


----------



## PA- (Apr 1, 2007)

Pit said:


> bump... follow-up question.
> 
> Does anybody know if the Disney tix you get from RCI Points are valid at the water parks, or just the main parks?



I just got four 7day, no expiration, parkhopper PLUS tickets, using RCI points.  They take several weeks to arrive.  They are exactly the same as what you get at disney, and they have 6 water park or disney quest visits included.  However, only one person can use each pass.  So if dad uses the 7 parkhoppers, kid can't use the water park feature on that ticket.


----------



## Pit (Apr 1, 2007)

Thanks, that helps alot.


----------



## az mom (Apr 2, 2007)

*How does this compare to the value of the Points?*

Hi,

I apologize in advance for my ignorance, but I have Sunterra points and no familiarity at all with RCI points.  How does the number of points needed for a pass (around 69,000?) compare with the value of a timeshare?  

So, for example, how many points would you recieve in the system for a 1BR Red Week in a good quality timeshare? (Again, I am limited by Sunterra experience, but I mean a nice, clean, but not necessarily a Hilton-type fancy place).  Or maybe that is not how it works at all.  What I am trying to understand is how much of your vacation rental time you end up trading for the points doing it this way - and is it a good value?

The reason I ask this is that the only remaining thing stopping our family of 5 from going to Disney is the high costs of the passes. (We need to buy 4 adult and 1 child because 2 of our kids are over 12.)  But if it is better in the long run to buy some eBay timeshares, turn them into points, get the passes, then use the timeshares to vacation or trade in the future, I could see doing that.  

Thanks in advance for your advice!

Stacy (az mom)


----------



## PA- (Apr 2, 2007)

I doubt that it will be financially better to use timeshares for passes.  You just do that when the points are going to expire, just so you get something for them.

The exception is if you have extremely low maintenance fees per point within RCI Points.  I doubt that sunterra points are ever low enough on the maintenance fees to be worthwhile.

What you probably want to do is buy the kind that expire, and buy enough for a stay at a time, rather than paying the big premium for non-expiration date tickets.



az mom said:


> Hi,
> 
> I apologize in advance for my ignorance, but I have Sunterra points and no familiarity at all with RCI points.  How does the number of points needed for a pass (around 69,000?) compare with the value of a timeshare?
> 
> ...


----------



## az mom (Apr 4, 2007)

*Thanks for the advice*

Hi PA -

Thanks for the tips!

Stacy (az mom)


----------

